# Solved: Ipod Touch and Windows 7



## Scamp21 (Jun 15, 2015)

Hello All
1st Post , Here we go,
Itunes and my Ipod Touch will work fine together, but Windows 7 will not even recognise it at all.
Have tried things like trying to update drivers for Ipod and not suceeding.
Also removing Apple Mobile Support and reinstalling ,but no joy.
Please help, it's driving me Nuts.
Thanks


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> but Windows 7 will not even recognise it at all.


 can you explain further as you say 


> Itunes and my Ipod Touch will work fine together,


 so it is recognised 
Are you trying to use the ipod as an external drive

itunes 12
https://support.apple.com/kb/PH20351?locale=en_GB&viewlocale=en_US
itunes 11
https://support.apple.com/kb/PH12322?locale=en_GB

Note you will not be able to play music using this method of copying

what exactly are you trying to do


----------



## Scamp21 (Jun 15, 2015)

Thanks for replying
I am trying to get Windows 7 to recognise my IPod touch so that I can move all my songs from iTunes and from my IPod touch and into media monkey or some such player, even windows media player. 
I have had so many problems with I tunes that I don't want to use it any more and I am trying to keep all my songs so that I do not lose any of them.
Thanks


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

are all the songs on itunes on the PC ?
or are they split between the two device 

If they are all on itunes , then you can move them on the PC 

I'm not sure how an ipod touch works with these other programs - usually ipods tend to work with itunes 
you may need some third part software / plugin and often people have issues with that 

All your songs should be on the PC under 
Music
Itunes 
Itunes media
then various folders including 
Music folder 
if you have setup itunes to consolidate all the music and organise itself 
you should see it all under Music - then you can copy that as a backup onto a couple of external devices (harddrives etc)


----------

